# Risen kletter- Bug



## HexerGeralt (12. September 2014)

Grüß Euch!

Hab da ein echt ärgerliches Problem mit Risen 1. Jedes Mal wenn ich (zumeist in Hölen) an eine Kante springe um hinaufzuklettern, verschwindet die Spielfigur im Nichts! Muss dann jedes Mal neu laden und von 100 Versuchen klappt es mit viel Glück 1 mal!!! (( Das ist ziemlich nevig denn bei vielen (Haupt-) Quests ist das Klettern notwendig!!

Wäre sehr dankbar für Eure Ratschläge

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Haste alle Patches drauf, die es gibt? Deine Treiber sind alle aktuell?


----------



## HexerGeralt (13. September 2014)

Treiber sollten stimmen (neuer PC) Patches weis ich nicht, welche sollten denn installiert werden und von wo kriegt man sie her?

(Sorry, aber ich bin kein PC- Genie) Erst kürzlich von Konsole umgestiegen)

Danke schon Mal


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2014)

Wenn du die Steamversion hast, sollte die eigentlich automatisch patchen - wennst die Retailfassung hast, hier gibts Patch 1.10.
Risen: Patch 1.10 zum Download - 4Players
Glaub, das wars dann auch schon mit den offiziellen Patches.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (23. September 2014)

Die Steamversion habe ich durchgespielt und keine Bugs dergleichen feststellen können. Den Fehler kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. :/


----------

